# Will BOI extender their Tracker Mortgage offer to the full term?



## peno (7 Mar 2014)

Am I right in thinking that both AIB and TSB allow movers to keep the tracker for the full remaining term of the mortgage? Albeit with and additional 1% interest rate.

BOI only allow you to keep the tracker for 5 years.

What are the chances that BOI will follow suit and let us keep it for the full term as they seem to be an outlier now - but maybe not as pressed to offer product?

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Mar 2014)

I think it's unlikely but possible.

UB had a lifetime product and then scaled it back to 5 years. 

I think that AIB and pts are more likely to reduce their product than BoI are likely to extend theirs. But it's only a guess.


----------



## Fatphrog (8 Mar 2014)

As a holder of a BOI tracker, I would consider moving if it was +1% for the lifetime but there's no way I'd consider the five year only deal.


----------



## MAJJ (11 Mar 2014)

I am in the same boat but with ICS tracker (owned by BOI) and won't consider the 1.3% 5 years offer. I would if it was same as AIB.


----------

